# Autotrail cheyenne



## BossyBus (May 11, 2019)

I have recently bought a 2004 Cheyenne 634U. Lovely older van but the tensioner chord on rear window blinds has broken. Any idea where I can buy new chord please?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Curtain/Blinds shops and Google search?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?newwindow=1&source=hp&ei=FMvXXMurBvuGjLsPgp2s-AU&q=Tensioner+cord+for+motorhome+blinds&oq=Tensioner+cord+for+motorhome+blinds&gs_l=psy-ab.12...2128.28891..31294...0.0..0.101.2920.37j1......0....1..gws-wiz.....0..35i39j0i131j0j0i10j0i19j0i22i30i19j0i22i30j0i13j0i13i30j0i22i10i30j0i13i5i30j0i8i13i30j33i22i29i30j33i160j33i21.NFu92z_7Wck


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And welcome BossyBus - love the name!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF The window pane should have some info in the corner to help you find the right parts.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll find suitable cord on Amazon.


----------

